# Pheasant Recipe Dilema !!!!!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I have a dilema. I love to hunt pheasants. My dog(s) are good enough to find birds that I manage to hit. My fiance doesn't like pheasant (so she says).

I need a recipe or 2 or 3 that I can make that somehow doesn't have ANY gamey taste. I know pheasant really doesn't, but I will never eat them all myself and I don't want to make 2 separate meals per night. Any suggestions??? It needs to be easily "snuck" past her!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

"Any suggestions?"

Call off the wedding! :lol:

Only kidding, sorry my favorite is slicing it, frying in batter and beer and then eating it over rice. I don't know if she would like that...

tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is one of my favorites as well. I really think it is mental and I want to get her over that issue! But, she'll eat deer sausage/sticks!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When you cook it use some cinammon on the pheasant, It will taste tremendous and she will love it. I guess it is a good thing you like to hunt the easy birds, if she don't like pheasant she wouldn't like duck or goose!!! And the last bit of advice, if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Cinnamon? Really? Never thought of that.........but it is worth a shot!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I have never tried pheasant before. How would it taste if it was smoked? I tried smoked chicken once, I liked it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remmi

Have you tried it as a Hourdourve? Slice the breast into 1 to 1½" chunks, marinate it overnight in your favorite marinade, wrap it in bacon, poke a toothpick through it to hold the bacon on securely and throw it on the grill till done. Can also add a jalapeno slice, mushroom slice or whatever else you may think of. :beer:

The marinade we make up consists of soy sauce, minced onions, minced garlic, brown sugar and cornstarch.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The other way that is awesome is to cut it up in chunks, put it in tupperware in the refrigerator liberally sprinkled with Tony Sacherrie(sp?) creole seasoning. After a few hours put it on skewers and grill. My wife and kids loved this, and they don't like "wild game".


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Yep, we call it pheasant on a stick, alternate chunks of breast with pepper bacon. If you like mushrooms, chunks of portobello's is a great addition also. We marinate the chunks over night with teriyaki and finely chopped jalapeno pepper and garlic. Skewer and cook on a hot grill, but don't overcook! Serve with linguine that has been flavored with a little of the extra marinade in a hot skillet. I haven't found anyone that wasn't looking for more with this one. A favorite niece, who thought pheasant was "gross", tried it once, then requested it for her birthday last year. Good eating! Burl


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Remmi- Here is my very own concoction, created specifically for those who say "I don't like thaaaaat!"(in a whiny voice).

My wife and daughter went through that phase, so I had to trick them by really "doctoring" up some birds! I called it Bacon ala Fez'on! That way my daughter focused on the bacon part and didn't hear the word pheasant 

This is now one of my daughter's favorite dishes! Preparing it this way to start them off, has kinda opened the door to their tastebuds, they will now eat it fresh off the grill! (which is probably my favorite way to serve and eat pheasant)

Another thing you may want to do before serving pheasants to "whiners" is soak the meat in salt water overnight before cooking. This helps draw out all the blood, and reduces the "gamey" flavor that "whiners" often complain about 

If she don't like it Remmi, give me a call, I'll come over and help you throw her out of the house and we'll enjoy a nice meal!  :beer:

Bacon Ala Fez'on

6 to 8 Pheasant Breasts 
2 cans Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 Can Cream of Chicken Soup
1 lb. bacon
1 to 2 Tbl. Minced Garlic (the real stuff, not dehydrated)
Sprinkle of Season Salt 
Pepper to taste
1 Cup White Wine (NOT Cooking Wine, it's too salty)

Cut bacon into small pieces, fry bacon, saving about ¼ cup bacon grease. Set bacon aside. Brown pheasant breasts and garlic in the bacon grease (no need to cook through, just brown). Place browned pheasant breasts and garlic in crock pot. In a large mixing bowl, mix remaining ingredients (3 cans of soup,cooked bacon, season salt, pepper and wine). Pour over pheasant breasts. If mixture is too thick, add more white wine (never add water). Cook in crockpot on low for at least 4 hours.

Serve over rice or noodles!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Try cubing the meat and coating with some type of shake and bake mix, I like the one for pork. Then hide a chicken breast wrapper in the trash can. Worked for me.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think there is only one solution. Tell her it is "gourmet chicken", bred to be a bit more lean than your typical pen-raised chicken you usually find at the the store. Just make sure you clean and quarter the birds when she isn't home. I know its a bit of a stretch, but I gotta think if she likes chicken she would like pheasant.... even my wife, who isn't terribly crazy about wild game loves when I cook up some roosters. Of course maybe it is just the fact that I'm cooking rather than the pheasant itself!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remmi

Try this

Bone out the breasts and thighs, with the dull side of the knife pound them flat, mix some oregano, basil, and tyme in some bisquick (add herbs to your own taste) Take the mix and put it in a big glad bag, add the meat and shake it until the meat is coated, Now take 3 tbsp of butter and get it hot in a pan brown the breasts lightly, at the end heat the pan up to very hot and with the meat in the pan and add 1 1/2 cups of good red, or burgundy wine, reduce it down. take the pan and put in oven on warm. make up a mixture of wild and brown rice, I usually add some sauteed mushrooms, when the rice is done take the meat put in on a bed of the rice mixture, garnish with carmalized apple slices, Light a candle drink some wine and enjoy a GREAT tasting meal!!!!

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Those all sound great fella's!! Especially this one extra tip:



Bigdog said:


> Then hide a chicken breast wrapper in the trash can.


I love that! Can't wait for some Bacon ala Fezon' :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Some of those recipes are getting rather gourmet-ish !!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Remmi & I,

I have an even better solution. Just send all your pheasants to me and I will take care of them for you!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what I do with pheasant breasts....wife likes them

As above....pound flat
dredge in seasoned flour
brown in pan
mix 1 can cream of soup of your choice with 1 can of milk.1 can of mushrooms,and 1 packet of dry Lipton Onion Soup Mix.
pour over browned breasts.
simmer for 1/2 hour....great eating.The gravy is awesome,as the flour will thicken it.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

hey remmi. how about throwing the pheasant breasts in a crock pot. slice up some carrots, onions, mushrooms, celery, or any other vegies. add a couple cans of either cream of mushroom, or cream of chicken. a couple scoops with a large spoon of sour cream. start it in the morning on low, stir a litte at noon, and about an hour before you're ready to eat, turn up the crock pot to high and then boom by dinner time it's ready to serve.

you can also either throw potatos in the crock pot or you can cook them seperately and then serve the pheasant over mashed potatos. either way it's dang good and not too hard to do. hope she likes this recipe.

:stirpot:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Ken!!!!!

That sound really good!!!

I added that one to my list!!!!

Bob


----------

